# Tree removal cost calculator



## stltreedr

Hey Guys
There has been a lot of interest in having a stand alone application for a salesman/arborist to use while bidding jobs. Thanks to all of you who have PM'd me about that. I spoke to my computer gurus about having a downloadable version on my website, but it seems the way to go might be to have a mobile app available for purchase on the itunes and android market. This is VERY expensive on the front end, and I don't know if it's going to be worth it to spend more than $10K up front to get this going. I am going to start a new thread and see how much interest there is out there. At $30 per download, I would have to sell 350 of these to break even. 

The app would have adjustable pricing, and customizable printable invoices so you all could use your own logos/ phone numbers, etc. If anyone is interested in pre-ordering, maybe we could work out a good deal, that way I can get a feel for the demand, and wouldn't have to bear the entire cost. 

Those of you who haven't tried the calculator, check it out at Tree Removal Cost Calculator

Thanks.


----------



## stltreedr

Del_ said:


> No.
> 
> I earned mine.



OK, thanks.


----------



## VikingDrive

I like your app, man. I noticed this thread awhile back then when I had time couldn't find it. I posted a thread over in commercial tree care and a guy got me lined out. I've been over on your website experimenting with it. Love your website, too. I forwarded it to the boss, and we're taking a look. Thanks. 

You are doing good to diversify. A dentist I know of wrote some software for managing dental offices. He expanded so fast he's not drilling teeth any more. They are full fledged tech, now.


----------



## stltreedr

*OK- Let's try again*

Let's give this another shot. The administrators deleted my post originally, and then were gracious enough to allow the post after a few conversations. To be clear- there is nothing for sale... yet.. When and if there is something for sale, I will absolutely sponsor AS. Thanks again to Darin and Jen for allowing this poll.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Maybe you are smart and zealous, but I don't need no app! It's my job.
Jeff 
not a bully!


----------



## Mike Cantolina

I'd buy it at $30. I'd probably even prepay.


----------



## Toddppm

I definitely dont need an app to help me bid jobs. Id be interested in having it set up for my website for customers to use like you have. Although then all your competitors know what your going to bid on a job-that cant be good.


----------



## Nailsbeats

I'll beat the machine.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I can't believe an app would influence my bid.
Jeff


----------



## stltreedr

Toddppm said:


> I definitely dont need an app to help me bid jobs. Id be interested in having it set up for my website for customers to use like you have. Although then all your competitors know what your going to bid on a job-that cant be good.



It could be considered a bad thing...But if you think big picture, If all of the removal prices are very similar, I (us) as professionals will win these jobs with knowledge, skill, and personality. 

I'm sure many of you are better than me when it comes to sales... I always had the tendency to underbid...and this eliminates that problem. The thing that I like most about it, is that customers walk around the property with me for 20-30 minutes while I'm taking measurements, and they don't think I'm pulling a number out of my butt.

Good stuff, guys. Thanks.


----------



## imagineero

Would be hard to sell I'm guessing. Formula based quoting is nothing new. I've given out my formulas which are based on DBH, cubic yards, amount of clear area and distance to street/access conditions numerous times. I've even given out copies of my tick and flick quote sheets. $10k for an app which is basically just a small excel spreadsheet sounds like you need to find a new guru/religion. 

With half an hour, anybody could work out the formula which you are using just by playing around with the numbers a bit. It's probably not all that complicated, since you only have a few variables - DBH, height, spread, precentage over a target, distance to street and distance from power. Once they've got the formula who needs the app? 

I had a quick play with your wesbsite just now and the prices were way lower than what I would charge, but thats probably an area thing. Your formula overly simplifies removals and fails to take into acount things like species, access, slope, the size of the chipper the guy is running, and whether he has heavy equipment or not. My prices go from as low as $60/cubic yard for straight falling with good access if the barrel is under 18" right up to about $240/cubic yard for difficult access/technical removals or removals that require shutting down streets, traffic control and crane hire. That's a large range. They average out at about $120/cubic yard for 'median' trees fully removed with a good quality cleanup and a basic stump grind.

Shaun


----------



## TreeSurfer

this is freaking stupid. a machine cant tell me what im worth! do you need your mommy to wipe your butt? i hope not, so you dont need a machine to tell you what your worth per hour. also machines dont do risk assessments or VTA's for you


----------



## stltreedr

imagineero said:


> Would be hard to sell I'm guessing. Formula based quoting is nothing new. I've given out my formulas which are based on DBH, cubic yards, amount of clear area and distance to street/access conditions numerous times. I've even given out copies of my tick and flick quote sheets. $10k for an app which is basically just a small excel spreadsheet sounds like you need to find a new guru/religion.
> 
> With half an hour, anybody could work out the formula which you are using just by playing around with the numbers a bit. It's probably not all that complicated, since you only have a few variables - DBH, height, spread, precentage over a target, distance to street and distance from power. Once they've got the formula who needs the app?
> 
> I had a quick play with your wesbsite just now and the prices were way lower than what I would charge, but thats probably an area thing. Your formula overly simplifies removals and fails to take into acount things like species, access, slope, the size of the chipper the guy is running, and whether he has heavy equipment or not. My prices go from as low as $60/cubic yard for straight falling with good access if the barrel is under 18" right up to about $240/cubic yard for difficult access/technical removals or removals that require shutting down streets, traffic control and crane hire. That's a large range. They average out at about $120/cubic yard for 'median' trees fully removed with a good quality cleanup and a basic stump grind.
> 
> Shaun



Interesting, I'd never heard of anyone trying this before...It sounds like you've been using your formulas for awhile...what kind of success have you had with it? I'm glad you mentioned something about the cost of the app, because I have NO idea what kind of cost to expect. Maybe I should shop that around a little. Have a good weekend.


----------



## stltreedr

TreeSurfer said:


> this is freaking stupid. a machine cant tell me what im worth! do you need your mommy to wipe your butt? i hope not, so you dont need a machine to tell you what your worth per hour. also machines dont do risk assessments or VTA's for you



yes, until the day she died my mother wiped my butt, that's why I felt the overwhelming urge to figure out a reliable way to bid tree removals.


----------



## D&B Mack

I'm not in the tree service business. But I can tell you what would happen around here. Once a few guys got wind of it, they would buy it and then under-bid it.

I sent your link to a few tree service guys I work through. Will let you know any feedback I get. Looks good though.


----------



## millbilly

I just ran the program on the latest job I did. The job was a large ash, dbh 52", easy access. My price was 35% of the apps price. I wish I could get what the program says. I got $1200 and the app said $3200.


----------



## millbilly

jefflovstrom said:


> I can't believe an app would influence my bid.
> Jeff



Run it on some of your past jobs, and let us know how it measures up.


----------



## stltreedr

millbilly said:


> I just ran the program on the latest job I did. The job was a large ash, dbh 52", easy access. My price was 35% of the apps price. I wish I could get what the program says. I got $1200 and the app said $3200.


Holy cow! I wouldnt even clean up a 52 inch tree for 1200 if it was stacked at 
The curb. Thats big wood. Disposal alone would run several hundred around here.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## millbilly

stltreedr said:


> Holy cow! I wouldnt even clean up a 52 inch tree for 1200 if it was stacked at
> The curb. Thats big wood. Disposal alone would run several hundred around here.
> 
> Thanks for the input.



wood stayed on site, cut 18"/20". wood disposal is free here.


----------



## stltreedr

millbilly said:


> wood stayed on site, cut 18"/20". wood disposal is free here.


I gotcha. When wood stays on site i adjust the cleanup fee appropriately depending on whether it has to be cut moved or stacked. Check the takedown cost on your job, do you think that part would've been accurate?


----------



## millbilly

stltreedr said:


> I gotcha. When wood stays on site i adjust the cleanup fee appropriately depending on whether it has to be cut moved or stacked. Check the takedown cost on your job, do you think that part would've been accurate?



the take down cost was my complete cost. I live in an area that has a lot of tree companys too.


----------



## imagineero

stltreedr said:


> Interesting, I'd never heard of anyone trying this before...It sounds like you've been using your formulas for awhile...what kind of success have you had with it? I'm glad you mentioned something about the cost of the app, because I have NO idea what kind of cost to expect. Maybe I should shop that around a little. Have a good weekend.



well, I just spent about an hour typing out a really long reply to your post, and when I hit the send button AS crashed again. I'm going to have a beer and a good weekend.

Shaun


----------



## stltreedr

imagineero said:


> well, I just spent about an hour typing out a really long reply to your post, and when I hit the send button AS crashed again. I'm going to have a beer and a good weekend.
> 
> Shaun



Sounds like a plan. Take care.
Ben


----------



## stltreedr

millbilly said:


> the take down cost was my complete cost. I live in an area that has a lot of tree companys too.



I checked out your website to see what kind of work you do, and see if the app might apply. It's a nice site. One complaint, though, for your own sake wear some PPE. I know you've been doing this a long time, but I've known plenty of seasoned vets that get hurt because of not using PPE. At the very least, the OSHA fines can put you out of business.

My .02


----------



## imagineero

stltreedr said:


> I checked out your website to see what kind of work you do, and see if the app might apply. It's a nice site. One complaint, though, for your own sake wear some PPE. I know you've been doing this a long time, but I've known plenty of seasoned vets that get hurt because of not using PPE. At the very least, the OSHA fines can put you out of business.
> 
> My .02



I wouldn't go pointing fingers too much there, especially not as a relatively new AS member ;-) I took a look at your website too, but thought better of posting what I thought of it. For a guy with supposedly 10+ years in the industry, all the images you posted were pretty second rate. No big/complex trees at all, just the sort of stuff that most of us would knock out before morning tea. Lots of pics of bucket truck work on small trees, no sign of professional rigging work. Stubs all over the place, and an 019T as a climbing saw. Pretty sloppy looking work overall, definitely not the kind of stuff I'd be putting online to showcase my company. The daily standard of work for most professional tree companies is higher than that, even if nobody is watching. That one vid with the small chipper (owned, or rented?) shows a single guy hap hazzardly feeding a few small poorly stacked pieces of wood into the chipper and then wandering off.

Just sayin'. Nice use of PPE though.

Shaun


----------



## stltreedr

imagineero said:


> I wouldn't go pointing fingers too much there, especially not as a relatively new AS member ;-) I took a look at your website too, but thought better of posting what I thought of it. For a guy with supposedly 10+ years in the industry, all the images you posted were pretty second rate. No big/complex trees at all, just the sort of stuff that most of us would knock out before morning tea. Lots of pics of bucket truck work on small trees, no sign of professional rigging work. Stubs all over the place, and an 019T as a climbing saw. Pretty sloppy looking work overall, definitely not the kind of stuff I'd be putting online to showcase my company. The daily standard of work for most professional tree companies is higher than that, even if nobody is watching. That one vid with the small chipper (owned, or rented?) shows a single guy hap hazzardly feeding a few small poorly stacked pieces of wood into the chipper and then wandering off.
> 
> Just sayin'. Nice use of PPE though.
> 
> Shaun



I meant no disrespect, just trying to raise awareness. I've been a involved with tree crews for a long time, investigated a fatal accident while the body was still on site, worked with guys that have lost eyes, severe chainsaw cuts, etc... Just trying to help. I don't mind some constructive criticism, either. So I will keep your thoughts in mind as I edit my site. 
Thanks


----------



## Arb App

*Arborist App*



stltreedr said:


> Hey Guys
> There has been a lot of interest in having a stand alone application for a salesman/arborist to use while bidding jobs. Thanks to all of you who have PM'd me about that. I spoke to my computer gurus about having a downloadable version on my website, but it seems the way to go might be to have a mobile app available for purchase on the itunes and android market. This is VERY expensive on the front end, and I don't know if it's going to be worth it to spend more than $10K up front to get this going. I am going to start a new thread and see how much interest there is out there. At $30 per download, I would have to sell 350 of these to break even.
> 
> The app would have adjustable pricing, and customizable printable invoices so you all could use your own logos/ phone numbers, etc. If anyone is interested in pre-ordering, maybe we could work out a good deal, that way I can get a feel for the demand, and wouldn't have to bear the entire cost.
> 
> Those of you who haven't tried the calculator, check it out at Tree Removal Cost Calculator
> 
> Thanks.



This is such a great idea. We have just developed a similar App, now available on iTunes called Arborist App, that does quoting and invoicing. I have been thinking on creating a tree removal cost calculator for some time. We could develop this idea of yours quite easily. We should talk.


----------



## Arb App

*Arborist App*

This is such a great idea. We have just developed an App for Arborists, called Arborist App, which does quoting and invoicing among other things. It is available for free download on iTunes.
A tree cost calculator app is also a great idea, which could be developed quite easily


----------



## stltreedr

Arb App said:


> This is such a great idea. We have just developed an App for Arborists, called Arborist App, which does quoting and invoicing among other things. It is available for free download on iTunes.
> A tree cost calculator app is also a great idea, which could be developed quite easily



I'm interested in getting with you about this, PM me or give me a call.


----------



## JIMMYTreeWizard

Cool idea but I can't see this tool ever being accurate. Way to many variables when quoting. We run a semi-automated system to work out our prices which is based on time, equipment, dumping etc but you still need to take a look at the job...


----------



## stltreedr

JIMMYTreeWizard said:


> Cool idea but I can't see this tool ever being accurate. Way to many variables when quoting. We run a semi-automated system to work out our prices which is based on time, equipment, dumping etc but you still need to take a look at the job...




Thanks for the comments. I always look at the job and get a signed contract before work begins. This is for safety reasons and because there is a disclaimer on the calc. that provides protection for trees that can't be removed by conventional means, traffic protection, etc. I also always reserve the right to walk away from any job. 

As far as accuracy, according to me and a bunch of other guys on AS, it is very accurate. More importantly, it is consistent, and adjustable. The original software was designed to work in US $ and in my area, so there obviously will be regional/ international differences.

Thanks for checking it out. Take care and work safe.


----------



## MSgtBob66

*Just applied the calculator to my last tree*

And I charged $750 for take down and clean up, the calculator said $560. My disposal was $120 (all cost, no money in my pocket) and the calculator said $10.

That said, I may be high in some regards, but it was way off in others...

I'll stick to my methods for now on trees.

A stump removal calculator, now we're talking!

Bob


----------



## TreeGuyHR

I set up an Excel spreadsheet (with some help) for pruning or removal bids.

It has active cells next to a wide range of possible parts: number of employees, wages for each, hrs., subcontractors, their hrs, OH and travel. The employee hrs are doubled, the subs have 20% added; OH is a range of numbers based on a proportion of the job total, the idea being that on bigger jobs, you use more equipment and incur more wear and tear.

It works pretty well, especially because it reminds you to include all possible costs (you just leave some options out by not filling in a number). Comes out with around 20% business profit (I make more if I am in on the job with a wage as a climber or safety/job site manager on crane jobs). That 20% then goes to pay for my office time and bidding time, as well as for buying new equipment and a draw for personal income (if all goes well).

Problem: you can still underestimate the hrs needed for the job! Nothing to help there but experience. 

I have learned to stand firm on my bids and not negotiate lower, because I end up doing nearly the same amount of work anyway--- clients have NFI about what: "I'll do the clean up" or "the grass doesn't matter" amounts to, so you have to do a lot of clean up and site protection anyway or they will snivle and get pissy, about the war zone that was their yard, never mind the liability of leaving hazards behind.:bang:

I think so anyway. And I am getting better at enforcing my own contracts -- as in: "no, I can't split the job up, no, I need to be paid in a lump sum, not installments, no, I can't put off part of the job for two months, yes, I need a down payment on a two or three day job before I start, etc. or it is a NEW CONTRACT and will COST MORE" . Well, in the future, anyway, I am too much of a softy .


----------



## MSgtBob66

*You could make that spreadsheet the app...*

And then you sell it to this guy to make a few bucks. When I applied the calculator to my last tree job (my main emphasis is stumping, but you gotta branch out..get it?), the calculator was way short of what I bid the job for.

That being said, I also bid the stump (seperately) and my custumer wanted me for the whole gig. Like a lot of posters here on AS, do the job well and professionally, be up front with the customer on what the job will take AND look like when completed, and THAT is what makes the sale.

I'm an owner operator with well maintained older equipment and a local in my main business area. Word of mouth, a small sign in my yard along with the license and insurance required by my city and state, along with getting with other stumpers in the area has brought me a couple of bucks so far. I have a gift of gab as well, that helps me get some sales, but like a lot of folks here, I am still learning the art and science of getting the bid down right. The science part is pretty easy, what does it cost (ALL costs) to do the job, the art part is all those variables that every job has and I believe what a lot of posters have said - experience counts for this portiion.

As for now, I'll keep plodding along and probably keep under bidding what I should charge, but I am in the positiion of not needing to get every job I bid.

Bob


----------



## stltreedr

Thanks for checking it out, guys. It sounds to me like disposal in your area is much higher than it is here. if the disposal fee $120 instead of $10 for Bob's job, the calc would've produced a bid of $670, which is about 10% lower than the price he charged. This amount could be due to regional cost of living, pricing etc. You guys also have EAB in Minnesota too, right? Can't wait for that to get here and drive up prices! 


Anyway, I met with a new software developer at the advice of some guys on here, and the price of the app, again, was $10K From the poll, it seems that there is some decent interest there, but with marketing costs and expenses paid to apple, android, etc... It probably would never pan out. The software guy also advised us to patent the process, another $4-5K. 

Looks like for now, we'll just use it to market our website locally, and keep plugging away in the trees. Maybe another year or so and we'll pull the trigger on the app.

Thanks again for all the input from everybody.


----------



## stltreedr

MSgtBob66 said:


> And I charged $750 for take down and clean up, the calculator said $560. My disposal was $120 (all cost, no money in my pocket) and the calculator said $10.
> 
> That said, I may be high in some regards, but it was way off in others...
> 
> I'll stick to my methods for now on trees.
> 
> A stump removal calculator, now we're talking!
> 
> Bob



Hey Bob,
just curious here. A tree that comes out of my calculator, for me, at $560 bucks, would typically take about 1.5- 2 hrs for 3 guys, and my equipment. ( bucket, chipper, log truck) Which works out to about $93 per manhour. ( not too shabby in my book) 

What kind of time, manpower and equipment did you have in the job you tested it on?

FYI, we just did a 36" dead cherry, took 15 mhrs for a little over $1900, that one comes to $126/hr. 

The cost/profit still varies on each job, but for me, it is much more consistent than it was when I was bidding without the calc.

Thanks again, have a good weekend.


----------



## MSgtBob66

*Dude, that was prior to finals week and deer hunting...*

I don't remember the length of time. It was 2 of us, and I want to say 6 hrs total. Pickup truck, jeep and dump trailer, 2 saws and ropes. The majority of the tree had to be chunked out and directed where to fall due to proximity of STUFF in backyard. I will have to get with my partner/subcontractor (can't afford employees and he doesn't want to spend any money of equipment unless I chew his butt) to double check the price of that job. He gets pissed at me with my tree job bids so guess what? If you don't like my tree bids, then YOU do it (and he bids pretty good).


----------



## stltreedr

MSgtBob66 said:


> I don't remember the length of time. It was 2 of us, and I want to say 6 hrs total. Pickup truck, jeep and dump trailer, 2 saws and ropes. The majority of the tree had to be chunked out and directed where to fall due to proximity of STUFF in backyard. I will have to get with my partner/subcontractor (can't afford employees and he doesn't want to spend any money of equipment unless I chew his butt) to double check the price of that job. He gets pissed at me with my tree job bids so guess what? If you don't like my tree bids, then YOU do it (and he bids pretty good).




I was just curious, no reason to dig through records here.


----------



## TonyG

Ran a random example through, I'd. never get a job at those cost.

60' tall, 45' wide, 18" DBH...nothing around it was 1,700! I'd be out of bidness.


----------



## stltreedr

TonyG said:


> Ran a random example through, I'd. never get a job at those cost.
> 
> 60' tall, 45' wide, 18" DBH...nothing around it was 1,700! I'd be out of bidness.




Hey tony, thanks for checking it out. You didnt provide a drive distance, but i used your example with a 50 foot drive distance and it came to 818 . I agree that your figure sounded wayyyyy to high. You must enter at least 1 in the drive distance column.


----------



## NEKS Tree Svc

*Yep- depending on price, and if i can enter updated variable #'s*

I like the calc , for $30 as explained in your first post on this thread, if i could enter in updated variables for labor, or others, as my company grows, then yep I would buy it. I dont have a smart phone right now, but being in rural KS along with the added benefit of mobile upload of deposits, your calc would give me the 2nd reason i need for a smart phone as long as i could enter updated variable numbers as explained. I have extensive knowledge programming, so let me know what the cost is when you know for sure.


----------



## Fairbanks Stump

*Give it away .... to your customers*

Who cares if all your competition Knows what your prices are! it pre qualifies your phone calls! if they know what you are charging before they call! you should convert 100% of your calls, the more info you give away the more they want to Know ..... Hell my customers want to learn so much often they put on their gloves and help my crew drag brush and watch! all for the privilege of paying for an Expert to do the rest! :cool2:


----------



## NEKS Tree Svc

*Giving it away, i see 2 sides to it*



Fairbanks Stump said:


> Who cares if all your competition Knows what your prices are! it pre qualifies your phone calls! if they know what you are charging before they call! you should convert 100% of your calls, the more info you give away the more they want to Know ..... Hell my customers want to learn so much often they put on their gloves and help my crew drag brush and watch! all for the privilege of paying for an Expert to do the rest! :cool2:



I have had the same happen to me, customers help because they want to learn a thing or two. I wouldn't mind the customers having it, but if the local competition got it, then I see a whole new bag of worms to deal with. I stand by my work, and won't loose any business, but I dont want even more competition drama, local drama anyway. I don't care about the guy 100 miles from me.


----------



## Fairbanks Stump

*give it away!!*

if you do more estimates than Jobs - improve your salesmanship!
if you do more Jobs than estimates - Raise your prices

It is a vicious cycle but if you Know your Market , Customer Base, And industry it is not nearly as tricky as it sounds! I tell any one that asks any thing they want to Know as well as give it all away on My website, or FB. I live in a small town with NO surrounding community for 365 miles, I charge nearly 3 times as much as my competition and still do 5 times as much work all year! im just sayin what has worked for all 3 businesses that II have developed in the last 20 years


----------



## stltreedr

Fairbanks Stump said:


> Who cares if all your competition Knows what your prices are! it pre qualifies your phone calls! :cool2:




Exactly- the point is they spend their "search time" on my website and not the competition. Therefore, they never even call the other guys. Customers have a real good Idea of what they are getting into before I ever show up. The price doesn't matter to me- I get undercut all the time and they don't even know what my price is. If the competition knows what my price is, they will undercut it, but not by much.... If there's only a few percent difference in price, I will win the job because my customers like me and the way I do business.
I rarely win jobs where customers are shopping for the lowest price anyway.


----------



## stltreedr

*Giving it away-*

I thought I already was. The problem with the mobile app is that I can't afford to spend $10K on something to just give away. Break even- I would think about it, just because I think it's cool.


I already spent about $5K getting the web application built, but that was also a whole new website.


----------



## millbilly

I'm not one to knock another, but there are so many little things that I personally look at to evaluate price. The one good thing I like about the web site is this.
I do a lot of work for a builder. In our many years, we have developed a working relationship. I go do the job then I bill him. Now when he complains about the price. I just say, "plug in the numbers and see for yourself". He then replies, " Are you outta your fkn mind". Then we both laugh and shake our heads at how far off base your calculator is.
Just curious, does skill and experience factor in somewhere? Equipment size and type? Or is this app for the yahoo's in a pickup and a wild thing? 
Take what I said with a grain of salt. I commend you for trying to make life better.


----------



## stltreedr

Believe me, you're not going to hurt my feelings. The program is for whoever wishes to use it- We would all be lucky if all the yahoos in pickups started using it. That would raise the market price for true professionals, and most would go out of business because nobody is going to hire 'toothless joe jackson' when their price is the same as a real outfit. 

And no, skill, expertise, equipement don't really matter when it comes to prices- Prices are set by the market. If you have more expertise, better equipment, better skills you should be able to profit more, but market price is really the same. If you are a national champion tree climber you don't get to charge more, you get to get done faster.

So what I'm gathering is that you are using the calculator on a regular basis, showing your clients, and comparing your prices...Cool


----------



## treecutterjr

Have you thought of posting your app on KICKSTARTER or some similar site where people make donations/ invesments towards your Kickstarter idea to help you raise money? Might be a way to help get a mobile app off the ground.


----------



## stltreedr

treecutterjr said:


> Have you thought of posting your app on KICKSTARTER or some similar site where people make donations/ invesments towards your Kickstarter idea to help you raise money? Might be a way to help get a mobile app off the ground.



Interesting website, I had never heard of Kickstarter...Cool Idea though. I will think about it- but I've never been much on asking for money from others with nothing going to them in return.

Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Kiwi as

I'm intrigued...

Stumbled across this forum and thread and I'm quite intrigued as to how you guys price your work. I live outside of the US and all quotes are based on an hourly rate. Machinery has an hourly rate, labour has an hourly rate, and this is simply multiplied by how many hours the job will take. You guys seem to price by volume. How do you guys work out a formula? I'm trying to figure out whether your system is simply a streamlined version of pricing on an hourly rate.


----------



## Topbuilder

imagineero said:


> well, I just spent about an hour typing out a really long reply to your post, and when I hit the send button AS crashed again. I'm going to have a beer and a good weekend.
> 
> Shaun


 
I have had that happen. I copy it to a different program to run it through a spel cheker, then post. If it gets lost I still have it.


----------



## treecutterjr

stltreedr said:


> Interesting website, I had never heard of Kickstarter...Cool Idea though. I will think about it- but I've never been much on asking for money from others with nothing going to them in return.
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up.



You can actually post what the donater/investor receives for their level of contribution. For example: $10/$20 donation may get you a company shirt or a free copy of the app when it's finished; or if you went with a subscription model then maybe different levels of money would get you a month or year of free use. Etc. etc. Kickstarter is similar to your app. It helps screen your potential customers before hand. People that are not interested in the app won't contribute. Those that are: will. You can gauge interest for it and raise funds to create it all at the same time. And if you don't reach your fund raising goals the money just goes back to the contributors. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## tidy

Kiwi as said:


> I'm intrigued...
> 
> Stumbled across this forum and thread and I'm quite intrigued as to how you guys price your work. I live outside of the US and all quotes are based on an hourly rate. Machinery has an hourly rate, labour has an hourly rate, and this is simply multiplied by how many hours the job will take. You guys seem to price by volume. How do you guys work out a formula? I'm trying to figure out whether your system is simply a streamlined version of pricing on an hourly rate.



That sounds much like how the organised companies do quotes, they know their plant and labour costs down to the hour, the quote ends up being estimated time multiplied by the rate charged for plant and labour.


----------



## Climb-Ax™

stltreedr said:


> Hey Guys
> There has been a lot of interest in having a stand alone application for a salesman/arborist to use while bidding jobs. Thanks to all of you who have PM'd me about that. I spoke to my computer gurus about having a downloadable version on my website, but it seems the way to go might be to have a mobile app available for purchase on the itunes and android market. This is VERY expensive on the front end, and I don't know if it's going to be worth it to spend more than $10K up front to get this going. I am going to start a new thread and see how much interest there is out there. At $30 per download, I would have to sell 350 of these to break even.
> 
> The app would have adjustable pricing, and customizable printable invoices so you all could use your own logos/ phone numbers, etc. If anyone is interested in pre-ordering, maybe we could work out a good deal, that way I can get a feel for the demand, and wouldn't have to bear the entire cost.
> 
> Those of you who haven't tried the calculator, check it out at Tree Removal Cost Calculator
> 
> Thanks.


I have interest in your calculator, I would like to contact you to discuss.


----------



## stltreedr

Climb-Ax™ said:


> I have interest in your calculator, I would like to contact you to discuss.


Pm me or call me on the number listed on my website. 

Fyi we have a mobile site in development now that should be available for beta testing in april.. if you or anyone else are interested in doing some beta testing let me know.


----------



## luckydad

I would be interested in this also.


----------



## jefflovstrom

The day I would need your calculator is the day I should quit my job,,,,
Jeff


----------



## stltreedr

There you are, Jeff... I've been waiting for you... How about a paid celebrity endorsement???

Anyway-it looks like 75% of the voters in this poll would at least consider our application, depending on price. Which is great! The mobile site has been in development for about 8 months now, which is longer (and more expensive) than it was supposed to be, but it really does look good. I will go through all of my old PM's and try to get a couple dozen testers.

Jeff- seriously now, I would love for you to be one of our testers... I know you don't NEED this, because you've been doing this for a long time, and likely very good at it... But I would really like to get input from you or someone who feels the same way.


----------



## jefflovstrom

stltreedr said:


> There you are, Jeff... I've been waiting for you... How about a paid celebrity endorsement???
> 
> Anyway-it looks like 75% of the voters in this poll would at least consider our application, depending on price. Which is great! The mobile site has been in development for about 8 months now, which is longer (and more expensive) than it was supposed to be, but it really does look good. I will go through all of my old PM's and try to get a couple dozen testers.
> 
> Jeff- seriously now, I would love for you to be one of our testers... I know you don't NEED this, because you've been doing this for a long time, and likely very good at it... But I would really like to get input from you or someone who feels the same way.



I was not trying to be mean, I just don't see how it could do me any good. I also have not checked it out so I should not comment on it. What is the name of the app?
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

Jeff quit being a tool


----------



## stltreedr

there is a version on my current website, www.stltreecare.com/cost-calculator but the new version will be adjustable, customizable, and mobile optimized. It will also not include any of the email or zip code junk that is on the current version. It will only have the input portions, then a dashboard that allows you to log customer's info for future reference, as well as printable and emailable bid sheets.


----------



## stltreedr

FYI the stltreecare version of this will become less user friendly, and eventually go away once the new version is up and running.


----------



## stltreedr

It's been a long time coming, but our program and mobile site is now up and running. I've sponsored AS, and wanted to let anyone interested know that it is available. 

My thank-you's to those AS members that have already signed up.

Everyone else who's interested can visit www.ibidtrees.com and sign up for a 30 day free trial.


----------



## westcoasttreesurgery

I Would 100% buy this app probably up to $200 even and here's why. The tree industry is constantly under bidding itself and companies are being forced to lower their prices or get out the game. Having a standardized app would help keep prices consistent, just like Kelly blue book did for the auto industry. A price app can help customers know when they're being ripped off, and can help companies get fair prices. And if companies wanted to charge more than your app price it would be because they're better quality or they do technical rigging. Instead of everyone constantly doing crappier quality work to get the cheapest price, home owners can weed out companies based on quality.


----------



## Gold Coast Shipping

Is this still supported? Comments from current users?


----------



## stltreedr

Ibidtrees.com is up, but honestly needs more investment to work the way i intend it to. I hope to find a new developer sometime this year and make it more user friendly. 

Thanks for your interest!


----------



## Gold Coast Shipping

stltreedr said:


> Ibidtrees.com is up, but honestly needs more investment to work the way i intend it to. I hope to find a new developer sometime this year and make it more user friendly.
> 
> Thanks for your interest!



I'm sure there's room in the market, guys are always looking for better workflow management tools. Please keep us informed, thanks.


----------



## KingBeee

Yeah, it will be a great app to use, especially for individual arborist


----------



## Jonathon Masters

stltreedr said:


> Ibidtrees.com is up, but honestly needs more investment to work the way i intend it to. I hope to find a new developer sometime this year and make it more user friendly.
> 
> Thanks for your interest!


Is this site still available? I clicked the link but what I found was not trees....


----------

